# Prince-Older Golden in Frisco, Colo. Shelter



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a gorgeous old guy. Hope someone gets him. I am sure they will be rewarded.

Hooch


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

my thoughts the same Hooch,
what a beautiful ole face, just want to smooch him!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hi Kerri,
Prince is still here. : )
Golden Rescue showed interest in fostering him, but have not re-contacted us.
Are you interested in him? Donna


*ANYONE in COLO. interested in this big lovable older Golden?*


----------

